# W Hinds mechanical wristwatch



## K3yman88 (Dec 20, 2019)

Hello to all.

This is my first post to a Forum of any description. My late Father was a very keen amateur watch repairer and collector. Most of the timepieces were common-all-garden examples and easily researched. I have a timepiece that has got me puzzled. It is a fairly dainty, slim watch marked W Hinds. I'm pretty sure it's a Gents piece. I have read the various articles that elude to F Hinds and W Hinds and their history but can only see the odd example of W Hinds pocket watches. Nowhere in Google images can I see a pic of a W Hinds wristwatch.

That makes me wonder if it's a bit unusual. I would like to ask the community for assistance in perhaps identifying the likely original brand? I'm assuming there will be a known maker behind Hind's mechanical watches. Are there any clues as to the likely age? It needs some attention in terms of calibration and the crown/stem feels a bit iffy. I wonder if is worth investing the cost of an overhaul. I can't upload an image and ,as mentioned, there are no examples I can find anywhere. Thanks in advance.


----------



## spinynorman (Apr 2, 2014)

It's going to be very hard to tell you anything helpful without a picture of the watch, preferably with the back off to show the movement. You should be able to upload a picture to a hosting site such as


http://imgur.com/upload

 and then post the link to that picture here.

I have a similar situation with a Sir John Bennett Ltd wristwatch I inherited. Most of the company's output was pocket watches and very few wristwatches seem to have survived. The movement in my watch is by Longines, but wouldn't necessarily be the same for another Bennett watch, hence we really need to see the one you have.


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

maybe their website can tell you more

https://www.fhinds.co.uk/

nowadays they are an average jewellers, but they used to commission watches to be made with their name on


----------



## K3yman88 (Dec 20, 2019)

Thanks to all for the views and replies. I'm not sure if I have managed to present the post with images successfully. Please excuse this if not. I do hope the images enable some extra information to emerge. I'll be mightily impressed and appreciative of anything you maybe able to find.


----------



## vinn (Jun 14, 2015)

welcome to the forum. if your going to work on the watch, take pic.s as you go along. vin


----------



## spinynorman (Apr 2, 2014)

K3yman88 said:


> Thanks to all for the views and replies. I'm not sure if I have managed to present the post with images successfully. Please excuse this if not. I do hope the images enable some extra information to emerge. I'll be mightily impressed and appreciative of anything you maybe able to find.


 The movement is by ETA, I'm guessing an ETA 2391, but you should be able to see a number somewhere if you look closely, probably under the balance wheel (bottom of your picture). It was produced from mid 1950s and into the 60s. It's a good reliable Swiss movement, but not one that will get a collector very excited.

I recognise it because it is very like the movement in my 1960s Accurist Shockmaster, which is an ETA 2391. You'll also see similarities in the case design and I think you'll find, if you look between the lugs at 6 o'clock with a magnifying glass, it says "Gold plated 10 microns". The Accurist was a mass-produced watch typically sold by high street jewelers. Looks like Hinds were using the same components.

Yours is a nice watch and a little unusual I guess because of the Hinds name. This is the ETA movement as used by Accurist.


----------



## K3yman88 (Dec 20, 2019)

Wow. Needless to say I am very appreciative and super impressed. Thank you very much spinynorman for the information and taking the time to detail. I always thought that it having mediocre branding it was unlikely be a top notch movement. I have always appreciated its slenderness for a mechanical timepiece though. I don't think I'll spend anything on it so may keep it, as is, or sell. Unfortunately I won't be able to post pics of works because I'm not gifted enough technically. I merely inherited a keen interest for watches from my Dad. I have a 20 year old Breitling superocean that needs a service so need funds towards that. Thanks again.


----------

